
Your startup will die, if...  - nickfrost
What are some of the most common mistakes founders make when building a company?<p>What are some insights you can share with other entrepreneurs about your experiences?<p>What&#x27;s the biggest mistake you&#x27;ve made so far in building your startup? Have you fixed it or improved?<p>Some things to think about are:<p>Am I solving a problem people actually have?
Hiring the right people
Did I choose too small of a market? 
In building my business infrastructure, did I choose a solution that solves my problem NOW or one I could use for years, as my company scales?<p>Looking forward to your thoughts and insight!
======
nreece
Your startup will die (I reckon 1 in 10 do in the first year itself), if
you...

\- don't build something you want first (dogfooding, has some exceptions)

\- don't 'release early, release often'

\- don't iterate on feedback (talk to the users, everyday)

\- focus too much on perfection and scalability from day 1 (pre-mature
optimization)

\- don't focus on sales from day 1 (charge users, free is not a business
model)

\- don't start marketing early on (mainly content marketing, SEO, social
networking etc.)

\- don't delegate (outsource or hire) your workload when things pick-up

\- don't stay frugal and don't reinvest

\- don't have (or lose out) the vision and passion to organically grow the
business into something big (in terms of reach, not necessarily size)

\- your main purpose is getting rich (early exit, acquisition etc.), in which
case get a job

[back to my trench]

------
xauronx
Your startup will die, if... you are a solo founder with a day job and enough
work for 15 developers.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Great one xauronx.

------
petervandijck
Your startup will die, if... you quit or run out of money.

~~~
joanojr
Winner!

------
subrat_rout
if you cant find a paying customer.

~~~
wikwocket
To put this on its head, the way to succeed is to start by finding customers
who will pay for a solution, not to start with a solution and look for
customers.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Your startup will die, if..... YOU DONT TELL ANYONE ABOUT IT!!!

